# Paddler's Meet



## Hezbez

Another thread that's running on here about canoes/kayaks has got me thinking.....

Anyone fancy an informal 'paddler's meet'? All canoeists, kayakers, paddleboarders, boaters etc welcome!

As a starter for ten, I'm thinking Milarrochy Bay C&CC site at Loch Lomond might be suitable; You can launch direct from the campsite (about 10 feet from your van in some cases). It's free to launch kayaks, inflatables and the like. There is a charge to use their boat ramp though if you're launching your boat.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...x/details.aspx?id=6270&returnPage=search.aspx

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Dates, potential venues etc?
I'm thinkg some weekend from mid September to mid October.

Of course anyone who doesn't have watercraft would be more than welcome to come along too. And it goes without saying that all water based activity is done at your own risk.


----------



## geraldandannie

This sounds like a damned good idea!  

We wouldn't be able to make Sept / Oct this year, but I'd definitely think about next year. All I have to do is to work out how to get the thing on the roof. Either that, or buy an inflatable :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## WildThingsKev

That's a good idea, though it's a long way from Cornwall! We will probably going to Ireland about then but could head that way instead.

We have our own kayaks (obviously!) but is there anywhere to hire canoes and kayaks on the loch for those without them?


----------



## Burneyinn

*Paddlers meet*

We'd be up for it


----------



## bulawayolass

I would as well dates would be a big thing but would love to take a few "me days" l will know more about dates l will be available on saturday if that is ok.
I am possibly taking a 7on 7off job


----------



## Senator

Hezbez said:


> Another thread that's running on here about canoes/kayaks has got me thinking.....
> 
> Anyone fancy an informal 'paddler's meet'? All canoeists, kayakers, paddleboarders, boaters etc welcome!
> 
> As a starter for ten, I'm thinking Milarrochy Bay C&CC site at Loch Lomond might be suitable; You can launch direct from the campsite (about 10 feet from your van in some cases). It's free to launch kayaks, inflatables and the like. There is a charge to use their boat ramp though if you're launching your boat.
> 
> http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...x/details.aspx?id=6270&returnPage=search.aspx
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? Dates, potential venues etc?
> I'm thinkg some weekend from mid September to mid October.
> 
> Of course anyone who doesn't have watercraft would be more than welcome to come along too. And it goes without saying that all water based activity is done at your own risk.


Great idea 

Sadly for me it's too far to come, plus I just can't seem to find a way to transport my Canadian or singles? 

But for anyone that attends, I hope you all have a great time :!:

Mark


----------



## Hezbez

Looks like there may some interest in this type of meet.

If we can get enough (maybe 3 or 4?) to make it worthwhile we could do a meet Sept/Oct time this year (appreciate it's quite short notice).

Other than that, next year would be fine too - may give people a bit more time to plan.

Not sure if anyone does hires on the Loch, but I believe TISO in Glasgow hire out canoes/kayaks for the weekend.
They are just off the M8, which is en route to Loch Lomond (depending of course on which direction you're coming from);

http://www.tiso.com/content/tiso/docs/Hire equipment leaflet 2009 AW for web.pdf


----------



## mollmagee

i have just googled"where to hire kayaks in loch lomond" a few options came up.going to france 15 sept fo 3 weeks so if its not on these dates its a poss. for us.there is always the cc campsite near oban and there is a good kayak shop in oban who hires out


----------



## Jezport

Good idea,

Shame my canoes are too long for my van, does anyone want to swap some slalom canoes for some bath trainers?


----------



## bulawayolass

I was told that some people open the back window and slide their equipment in there could be a plan for those with long ones? Course width may still be a problem.


----------



## andrewball1000

As a long time canoeist and recent MHist, I am certainly up for the concept of combining the two interests. 

I am not sure on dates and distances for Scotland in September but love the idea. Include me in on any future discussion of venues. 

I am still working on how to get my 17ft Old Town up on the roof on my van. It is rather full up there! Might have to revert to an inflatable.


----------



## Blizzard

+1 more....  

Don't think we could make this year, but definitely interested for the future.


----------



## baz3000

Sounds good, We've been down Loch Lomond quite a lot this year paddling round the islands its a great spot.
We have an inflatable kayak so no probs with transporting it just stick it in the garage we take it everywhere! 
could make it any time after the first weekend in October 
Cashel a couple of miles further down the road is another possibility we use it a fair bit too, but not much between them.

Brian / Julie


----------



## rugbyken

in june we wildcamped at llanberis in an absolutely stunning spot facing the slate museum & the snowdonia railway, went back later for a second night on both occasions several people and groups came & launched thier canoes


----------



## bulawayolass

Mid country also sounds good well more mid than ll even if it is off to the side mid country... even closer to me.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Moraig (and Andy!)

I have a strong desire to visit Scotland again, perhaps in September or October. We'd be en-route to nephew's on Lochalsh,or Drumnadrochit. Please...keep us in the loop.


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi,

Would also be interested for next year - although not even set out on the water yet - canoe/kayak virgins.
Paddles/oars arrived yesterday - I thought it was the inflatable boat - the box was huge. 
Still to arrive - boat for 2, pump and lifejackets - my husband says then we are off out. I've asked will I get wet - he has not given me any assurances yet!


----------



## bulawayolass

Ramblefrog you will get soaked l can as l am sure everyone else will assure you of that, but with a name like Ramblefrog a bit of wet wont matter :lol:


----------



## ramblefrog

Update - postman has just delivered the pump.
Soaked - what about my hair!!


----------



## bulawayolass

It will dry.... or you could just shave it off?


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi - just in from work - everything has now arrived.

1st off the life jacket fits!

Husband's idea is to head down to the beach (it's 5 mins away and the sun is shining) - I'm trying to think of a reason not too! The sea can be a very scary place - I have a lot of respect - but I am assured that we will stay very close to the shore.

i think the river would be a better place to start - come to think of it would the local pool let us practice? I think not.

Bulawayolass - I'm going to keep my hair meantime - husband thinks a captain's hat will inspire confidence - I have declined!


----------



## Tissy

this sounds like a good idea
keep us posted
tissy


----------



## ramblefrog

Took our inflatable canoe out to sea this evening for it's maiden voyage - slightly scary but the life jackets were on. A few lessons learnt - inflate seats sufficiently, check footwear hasn't rotted having been redundant in a cupboard for several years as they disintegrate on wearing, if you hold the oars incorrectly you get blisters and lastly - the sea is quite choppy!!. Overall an OK 1st attempt - maybe a river next time


----------



## daithomas123

*kayak*

Hi Dave here.
Has I live in Bristol this is a good idea. But has I am already in Scotland on my second of four weeks holiday journey around Scotland. I will not be here for your first paddle meet, which would have been great for me has I go out kayaking on my own, which I don't like but do. 
Say if one came nearer to Bristol Aprox. 150 miles with in. I will take you up on it. 
I do no of a good place where we could to meet up, and that is just outside of Seaton. On a camp site called Axmouth camp site, which is right by the river axe. Only I don't no the tide times.


----------



## mollmagee

*Re: kayak*



daithomas123 said:


> Hi Dave here.
> Has I live in Bristol this is a good idea. But has I am already in Scotland on my second of four weeks holiday journey around Scotland. .


if your passing near kinlochleven pop in and i can lend you a sit on top if want to try loch leven :roll:


----------



## travelsRus

We've had an inflatable for over a year and never used it - got the life jackets (even one for the dog) so very interested in this thread. Think we just need a bit of encouragement.
We live in Sheffield but wont mind travelling if dates suit us.

Chris


----------



## daithomas123

*Kayak*



Hi Mollmagee
Dave from Bristol here this is just to say thank you for the kind offer of the loan of your kayak, but I have my own kayak with me. But it was just that we could not make it your way to go out kayaking, but once again thanks for the offer. Sorry but this has been the only time that i could get on to the internet.
Dave


----------



## 5bells

Hezbez

Venue and timeframe sounds about right.

Inflatable virgins(What am I saying?)

Ray


----------



## teemyob

*Warmer*

Choose somewhere warmer for next year and I will give it a go!


----------



## Hezbez

Hi everyone,

It's good to see there's interest in this type of meet. 

I've been looking at potential dates and unfortunately due to other commitments I don't think I'll be able to fit this in before mid October this year. And any later than that in the year and I think it will be a wee bit too chilly on Loch Lomond! 

From chatting to members and from some PMs I received it looks like late Spring / early Summer next year might work well and will give people a bit more notice to plan ahead. 

I'll post again early next year re this. 

But of course, in the meantime there's nothing to stop anyone else organising something similar if you know of any suitable lochs, lakes etc.

Thanks


----------



## bulawayolass

Hi sorry l never replied to the PM got it on the phone and forgot l had to reply till l saw this. 
I will sit back and wait for dates to be discussed and take it from there as it could be tricky. 

However l am now a happy night time kayak'er love going out in the dark.


----------



## 5bells

*Paddlers Meet*

Was following this thread last year with a view to joining.

New to this, we an have inflateable which we have only used a couple of times.

Does anyone know if its on for this year. Would be nice to meet fellow paddlers/MHF people.

Ray


----------



## ramblefrog

Would be up for this as well


----------



## Hezbez

Thanks for resurrecting this thread.

Unfortunately due to work commitments it is unlikely I'll be able to organise such a meet this summer.

However, there is absolutely nothing stopping someone else from setting something up. 

Just for info - we spent a few days at Fidden Farm campsite on the Isle of Mull and it was kayaking heaven. Can highly recommend it.


----------

